# Word for the day  diffident



## Josiah (Apr 24, 2015)

diffident
[dif-i-duh nt] 

adjective

1. lacking confidence in one's own ability, worth, or fitness; timid; shy.

2. restrained or reserved in manner, conduct, etc.

A reserved personality, doubtful opinion, hesitant stance, self-conscious behavior, sheepish manner and a meek attitude shows diffidence in a person.

For someone who makes a living performing for other people, the actress is remarkably _diffident_ in real life


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2015)

That's not me...


----------

